# Lowrance Elite 4 HDI



## ashtray (30. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir das obig genannte Echo bestellt und werde es morgen zum ersten mal austesten können. Hat es noch jemand von euch im Einsatz und kann was dazu sagen oder ein paar Bilder einstellen? 

Ich bin gespannt auf meine erste Echolottour überhaupt und werde morgen mal berichten wie es so war! #6

Gruß


----------



## zokker (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI*

Na, Du wolltest doch berichten. Bist zufrieden?


----------



## ashtray (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI*

Naja, ich hatte geschrieben ich werde es "morgen" austesten. Als du nachgefragt hattest war das Echo also noch gar nicht in Betrieb gewesen ... 

Aber zum Thema: Es ist mein erstes Echo, daher kann ich keinen Vergleich mit anderen Geräten machen. Mir hat die erste Echo-ausfahrt aber auf alle Fälle Spaß gemacht. Konnte auf 10-15m Tiefe ohne Probleme versunkene Bäume auf dem DSI erkennen und auch der ein oder andere Fisch hatte sich unters Boot verirrt. Bei den Einstellungen muss ich noch etwas feintunen, bzw mich mit der Thematik erstmal auseinandersetzen.

Fürs erste mal würde ich aber sagen, ein tolles kleines Gerät


----------



## Sporry (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI*

Hallo ashtray,

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir das Elite 4 hole, da es halt fast 200€ günstiger ist, als sein Bruder Elite 5. Wie sind bisher deine Erfahrungen? Da wir dieses Jahr an unseren Hausgewässern mit dem Vertikal angeln anfangen wollen, im Speziellen auf Zander und Maränen, wäre mir schon wichtig ob das Gerät dafür geeignet ist!? Habe von der technischen Seite her noch keine Unterschiede zum Elite 5 gefunden, nur die Größe ist ja anders.

Gruß Sporry


----------

